# Anyone here have a Pomeranian that can help?



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey,
I know I haven't been around a lot lately. Adrian, the 5 month old Pom has been getting every genetic issue within two weeks. First her trachea collapsed, and now she is having a really bad case of luxating patella. Do these usually show up this early especially this close together?


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

You'd probably get better results of posting this on a Pomeranian forum, instead of hedgehog.


But.. I use to have 3 Poms  Oscar, Tia and Poncho. They all had genetic problems. 

Tia's trachea collapsed at 5 months. At 8 months she developed a bowed leg. At 10 months she couldn't walk and we operated. At 18 months, the bowing was back. 

Poncho's trachea collapsed at 8 months. At 14 months he had luxating patella for the first time, he had bad bouts of it about every 4-6 months. 

Oscar's trachea was always fine, but he developed two back bowed legs at 7-8 months. We never operated, just went through physical therapies. At 23 months he had luxating patella, he had another bad round of it at 30 months. 

If it helps, they were all related. Tia and Poncho were siblings, from the same litter. Oscar was their uncle. So in my experience, they can come close together and almost all showed up early, if it helps


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

I found this forum, I hope it helps. 
http://www.pomeranianplace.com/pomeranian-forum.html


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

There's no good Pom forum out there, and since I'm on here the most and in an Off Topic section, I'd figured I'd ask. 

We know she had bad breeding... it's just a shame to find out now. She's had the trachea since 4 months, and the knee just started on Thursday. I filled up the bath tub and let her walk around in it (enticing with her favorite treats, of course), and she was doing better in the water. I was rubbing her leg and knee and you can feel it distinctly pop in and out. I hate to joke about it, but it's funny how it first popped out... she squatted to take her poo, pooed, then got up and started limping. She's not in pain and is on anti inflammatories right now, and starts up her glucosomine supplements in a few days.

We're taking her to University of Pennsylvania Vet center for specialists since it's not too far from my parents house. They're keeping her on glucosomine plus an anti inflammatory until she's 9 months, then they'll take another look at her. She's still active as anything... she tries to run full speed when you walk in the room and doesn't realize that she doesn't have both back legs on the ground and will fall over when she greets you. Poor fluffy thing. xD


----------

